# Took day off to take care of a problem



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

We have always had a water problem at our barn. Sick of it. I still have work to do but it's a start. Unfortunately we have a natural grade downhill to the barn. I opened up the sides so hopefully water will divert. Like I said more work to do but it's a start.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Found a new challenge. If I can get this stump out, I can divert water to the west and hopefully totally away from barn. Already cut through 7-8 big roots and she still isn't moving. Stubborn ole girl is gonna force me to hook the dump truck up to her...lol


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Heck of a nice looking barn you got there. As far as the stump goes I'm a fan of just grinding them out with a stump grinder. Busted chains flying through the air just brings bad thoughts to mind.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not a fan of broken chains flying either. Right now I'm just digging around it and chopping roots as I come along. 

When I can get it to move, I'll hook the super duty up to to it and in theory pull it over and cut as the ball shows itself. 

Not a perfect plan but it's what I got


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like you have plenty of equipment to take care of that stump!! Should be no trouble with a little time. 

I just dug out out around that size by hand last month.


----------



## loonypier (Aug 1, 2015)

I think we gotta blast


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Dont temp me. Det chord is fun to play with...lol


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Joel/AK said:


> Dont temp me. Det chord is fun to play with...lol


Do it !! Video though


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like 25# of fertilizer.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Joel/AK said:


> Dont temp me. Det chord is fun to play with...lol


Shhhh....I know a better way...got a drill and some peat moss? I'd say PM me but I'll bet you already know the recipe and I'd be wrong to post it!

Good luck with the obstacle...BOOM!


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

My wife used to get really pissed off at me for making MRE bombs and other things when I was in the military.

I cant afford a divorce...lol

I'll stick with hydraulic and an axe. I do like how you guys are thinking though


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Joel/AK said:


> I'm not a fan of broken chains flying either. Right now I'm just digging around it and chopping roots as I come along.
> 
> When I can get it to move, I'll hook the super duty up to to it and in theory pull it over and cut as the ball shows itself.
> 
> Not a perfect plan but it's what I got


You'll get it...
Sometimes a tap root can be stout ,let alone the sides.
(Makes a bad tooth hurt thinking about roots. But removing them often means having enough roots less secure before prying too much.)

Leaving several feet of trunk can provide leverage. Safety means a tire or heavy canvas to dampen energy out of flying chains cables and straps...
Safety with tractors ect. too you likely don't need a lecture about. Still , be careful. It's only a stubborn stump.

A picture of old farm stuff showed what looked like a giant mallet.
(A great round of wood forty inch diameter is a wild guess and three or four foot long ,with about a five foot handle a foot or better in diameter) .

The "head" was laid against a stump to use it for a fulcrum while the handle top was used for leverage. Chain was around at bottom of handle and around stump(?)
A pre backhoe days kind of thing. But , might add leverage to a hoe.

I've dug some stumps...Serious sized white pine was one. Too many oaks followed.
A young mans game ,or a patient old mans.

Grandpa would get friends and cases of beer and burn em out. Lo.l..


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

My theory is that it doesn't have to be done tomorrow. I got plenty of time and enough equipment to dig it out. Itll come. I'll just keep digging and chopping and when it's right the superduty will pull it.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Joel/AK said:


> My theory is that it doesn't have to be done tomorrow. I got plenty of time and enough equipment to dig it out. Itll come. I'll just keep digging and chopping and when it's right the superduty will pull it.


I grabbed a hold of one (small) that should have popped right out with the 250 S.D. on one , and the wheels broke loose! So bad/loose I had to put it in four wheel drive...L.o.l..


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Go figure, all of the trees that have been knocked down had a shallow ball. I think this ole girl is gonna be big. She's an old tree.

It's a challenge and I like it.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Our SD is 2wd only so 4 isn't an option...lol it's a dump truck so if I need to get 5 tons of gravel for weight......


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

It's not modern but the 460 still has decent power ( no thanks to emissions).


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Forget the chain! Go with a stretchable snatch strap with no chain involved. A snatch strap can break a chain making it a missile. A fiend put a chain on his snatch strap as he could not reach a vehicle stuck in a snow bank. The piece of chain came through the back window of his truck hitting him in the head almost killing him.

After this happen I refused to pull a guy out with a strap and chain telling him to call a tow truck. Talk about POED.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Actually I'm hoping to use hydraulics. Our superduty is a 1992 and the frame is probably rusted half way through...lol chains probably stronger. 

Even if I buy a new winch, first thing I get for it is a rope cables. Let the energy drop vs a steel cable.

I have a couple 30,000lbs straps and others. Sometimes chains are still needed but there are better tools out there nowadays


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Straps are what I prefer.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

You need some

https://images.app.goo.gl/PRFvtvgbnvEX9mXx5


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I have taken out a couple of 14 inch red pines in my yard, stumps and all by digging around the tree and chopping the roots . I attached a 4" x 30' recovery strap about 10 ft up the tree and hooked to my pick up. Leave about 3 ft of slack in the strap and hit the gas . The Tree comes down, out comes the stump. Just make sure the strap is longer than the tree is tall or it will come down on the truck. I've not tryed this on a tree with a tap root but for a shallow rooted tree like pine it works great


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Last time I tried a 9" oak all I did was bend the bumper, tap root for sure.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Ran into another issue today. Been out of power for the last 24 hours cuz of that storm. Friends need a generator so I figured we would run to the property and grab the spare for them.

4 hours later we finally made it to our barn.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Ran into a small problem. I miss judged the tree and the pressures. My bad.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

No problem though. I love hydraulics.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I knew as soon as I cut through the main trunk that the root ball was gonna stand up. It threw my 36" saw like a drag doll. As soon as I felt the pressure change I let go and backed off. Screw the saw...lol


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I dont use our big saw but maybe a couple times of year but it came in handy today


----------

